# Spirit Halloween Stores in Canada!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is WONDERFUL news for all of the Canadians!

I love going to their stores just to soak up the atmosphere - it's really addicting!

Good for you, bad for your wallet!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Vancouver thats great news , PLEASE PLEASE let their be one in Montreal , that would be ssssssssssssssooooooooooooo sweet , one hour drive from me i would so love that (if they have all their props shown in the US stores of course) 

i have emaild spirit earlier this week and have not gotten a reply from them about where their canadian store would be i hope they consider montreal big enough of a city for one .


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Spirit, Halloween USA, Party City, and independent costume shop within 15 minutes of me. I'll tell ya what, i'll move to Vancouver and you can live in stinky Ohio! I'd rather live in Vancouver than live near a halloween shop, you don't know how good you have it.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

runmikeyrun said:


> I have a Spirit, Halloween USA, Party City, and independent costume shop within 15 minutes of me. I'll tell ya what, i'll move to Vancouver and you can live in stinky Ohio! I'd rather live in Vancouver than live near a halloween shop, you don't know how good you have it.


lol, yeah I guess that puts things in perspective...sorry about the smell down there!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> Vancouver thats great news , PLEASE PLEASE let their be one in Montreal , that would be ssssssssssssssooooooooooooo sweet , one hour drive from me i would so love that (if they have all their props shown in the US stores of course)
> 
> i have emaild spirit earlier this week and have not gotten a reply from them about where their canadian store would be i hope they consider montreal big enough of a city for one .


I would be very suprised if there wasn't one...the big 3: Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver are locks to get at least one store out of the 12


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Vancouver said:


> I would be very suprised if there wasn't one...the big 3: Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver are locks to get at least one store out of the 12


i have my fingers crossed , legs and arms crossed , toes crossed lol , that would be heaven .

runmikeyrun , we have a very nice country your right , but let me tell ya 2 stinkin rainy summers in a row is too much for me this year , rain almost every day is just not normal , my skin is missing some major vitamines LOL and we just this week started to get hot temperatures , we have had below normal since early spring  so for me right now i would enjoy 40 degrees on a beach somewhere LOL ....


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> i have my fingers crossed , legs and arms crossed , toes crossed lol , that would be heaven .
> 
> runmikeyrun , we have a very nice country your right , but let me tell ya 2 stinkin rainy summers in a row is too much for me this year , rain almost every day is just not normal , my skin is missing some major vitamines LOL and we just this week started to get hot temperatures , we have had below normal since early spring  so for me right now i would enjoy 40 degrees on a beach somewhere LOL ....


Actually Vancouver has had a brutal heat wave for the last 2 weeks..been 35-39 celcius during the days...i much rather prefer rain over this...u cant sleep without air conditioning! And i hate sweating so much!

Of all the mass Halloween US stores, can someone tell me if my excitement is warranted? Is Spirit the best of them all or are there others that are better?h


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i have received an email this morning from a very nice spirit person , he told me their will be several spirit locations in Ontario and Ottawa this year ,(as not mentioned Montreal ) he also told me canadians we should be able to order online now they will now ship to Canada , and if a read him correctly we will also be able to order product off of their website in-store through an online kiosk.....the locations will be posted in a few weeks on the spirit halloween web site ( I CANT WAIT THAT LONG LOL) so i hope thats good news to all the Canadians that like the spirit props like i do


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy moly there are a lot of locations in Ontario for Spirit this year!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah that's awesome. I'm happy for you. Take lots and lots of pics. This is history in the making!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

oh i will definitely be taking tons of pictures to post! I applied to one today but for a manager position, which im not really qualified for but there wasnt a post for an assistant manager for me to apply to for the one near me, so here's hoping!


----------



## discobandit (May 6, 2010)

I looked into applying at a spirit store once, I did my usual sticking around for a long while in the store and see how the staff are treated by the management and whatnot.

I have never seen a group of more unhappy staff ever


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

well perhaps if they hire me I can make them a little happier!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Keep your heads up Canadians! If you bug them(Spirit), they will come! Send letters and emails to the corporate office as they would not turn down possible good business if they have a big enough response from supporters. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ohhh I hope one will come to WINNPEG!!!! Twelve eh? I wonder what the odds will be. Ugh I can't wait to find out...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We have already 3 in Ottawa, another one coming? Orleans, please! (but probebly Barhavven). I did send them a proposed sight in Orleans (where I live), but never got a reply


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, Spirit has been in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) for about 2 years now or maybe even more. I have shopped there every year. If you know where to look, Toronto actually has quite a few stores that deal in Halloween merchandise year round. Congrats on getting a Spirit in the Vancouver area!


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I just got my confirmation that I will be a store manager for Halloween City (formerly Halloween USA). I was an assistant last year. Whether the employees are happy or not is all dependent upon the manager and who they hire. I hope to have a happy crew!


----------



## Russian prostitute (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spirit- NOT RECOMMENDED*

I`ve been to spirit a couple times and I have to admit that it`s selection of props and other decorations and such for Halloween is lacking. 
Party Supply Depot, on Doncaster on the other hand has a great variety of Halloween props, accessories, costumes, tableware.. etc, all at a very affordable price.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> Vancouver thats great news , PLEASE PLEASE let their be one in Montreal , that would be ssssssssssssssooooooooooooo sweet , one hour drive from me i would so love that (if they have all their props shown in the US stores of course)
> 
> i have emaild spirit earlier this week and have not gotten a reply from them about where their canadian store would be i hope they consider montreal big enough of a city for one .



Wow Witch, that just boggles my mind that Montreal hasn't had a Spirit store. We had one in Kingston last Halloween season (I think the pop of Kingston is only 64000).

Very odd...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish they'd come to the UK.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Boo Baby!! said:


> Wow Witch, that just boggles my mind that Montreal hasn't had a Spirit store. We had one in Kingston last Halloween season (I think the pop of Kingston is only 64000).
> 
> Very odd...


hey you , long time no see  

well i am very disapointed with spirit this year yes they should open in montreal quebec because the halloween stores they have lack in prop big time .....and montreal is billingual nobody looking for a halloween prop will look if the box is written in both language  

and this year i am very disapointed in them for Ottawa ontario it is labor day weekend still no adress on the web site for ottawa , since for me it is a very long drive of 3½ hour just to go there this was the perfect weekend for me to go and buy my stuff , i wish they would post an adress and phone for ottawa ...i want to shop their early this year because after getting the props from there i know what budget left i have for halloween accessories ....oh well.....


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I Ottawa the last two years the big spirit store was on Carling Ave., there was a smaller store on Bank Street. There were other stores that popped up as well, but spirit had a better selection.

Chantale, you will have to come here for the weekend and we can hit all the stores!!!

Sheila in Ottawa


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

hauntedgraveyard said:


> I Ottawa the last two years the big spirit store was on Carling Ave., there was a smaller store on Bank Street. There were other stores that popped up as well, but spirit had a better selection.
> 
> Chantale, you will have to come here for the weekend and we can hit all the stores!!!
> 
> Sheila in Ottawa


Hi Sheila , nice to hear from you  

we went last weekend to ottawa with family /friends and i managed to hit a few stores , i checked on the carling old location and no spirit there ....i might be going to Vermont instead this weekend and go to the burlington one the only problem is i need to cross border back with all those boxes so means pay taxes  , shouldnt be so bad but still i would have like to not have to do that and save the money for something else and vermont is an hour less drive also....but i will go back to Ottawa also another weekend if i have the chance and opportunity again and do a few stores (like party packagers)


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I live in Kitchener which is 45 minutes west of Toronto...we aren't the biggest city but not the smallest either and we get a spirit store each year....one opens up in a major strip mall here and is always busy! Cool motion props to test out, and other fun stuff...I anticipate it opening up shortly...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I am getting worried about Ottawa, nothing at last years locations yet.. nothing! 
Not on Elgin, St Laurent (checked today both locations myself) and heard from Doto that there is nothing also on Carling yet..


----------



## jtc (Nov 18, 2005)

I phoned Spirit customer service and they informed me that a store will be open in Kitchener at the Sunrise Center on September 13. They knew nothing of a Cambridge store even though I saw an ad on Kijiji looking for part time employees. They said that doesn't nessessarily mean that there won't be one in Cambridge.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

JTC thank you for posting fellow Canadian and LOCAL! Good to see more and more people from the K-W, Cambridge etc area on here now a days...

What do you do for Halloween if I may ask?

As for me I started getting back into the spirit of Halloween, about 4 years ago....started by reliving my childhood memories and decorating windows again with a few props for the outside to full blown yard haunts that I get comments on such as - "you have the scariest yard", "you have the best house by far" - lol so it's rewarding...

I try to go all out and hopefully just keep growing and growing with my creations or store bought items each year...

Exciting news about the spirit store, thank you for the heads up....I hope to head there this month, however I more tend to really get things going in October - see that is when I go to stores to spend, spend and spend!


----------



## jtc (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a front yard cemetary display. You can see some pics in my album that you can access thru my profile page. I have pneumatics and mechanical props as well as store bought Gemmy figures etc. Halloween is a full blown party at our place. Biggest day of the year for us. Good luck with all your projects this year.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I viewed the pictures, real cool man...no pictures from last year? Or did you skip out last year?

I have a friend who is throwing a big 80's themed Halloween party I believe on the Friday before Halloween weekend, I might attend that this year speaking of parties...

So what are your favorite stores around here, to buy Halloween related items from? 

Not sure if I'm doing a theme for my yard haunt this year, or just mixing it up like I usually do with various scary items...



jtc said:


> I have a front yard cemetary display. You can see some pics in my album that you can access thru my profile page. I have pneumatics and mechanical props as well as store bought Gemmy figures etc. Halloween is a full blown party at our place. Biggest day of the year for us. Good luck with all your projects this year.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Never has been one in Newfoundland, probably never will


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Never has been one in Newfoundland, probably never will



I wish they would have one in St Johns. We visited Prince Edward Island, Labrador, and Newfoundland when the John Cabot's ship had its celebration. We especially liked L'anse Au Meadows. It was a wonderful trip and everyone was so friendly and gracious ! Nice to see you on the site !


----------



## jtc (Nov 18, 2005)

hurricanegame said:


> I viewed the pictures, real cool man...no pictures from last year? Or did you skip out last year?
> 
> I have a friend who is throwing a big 80's themed Halloween party I believe on the Friday before Halloween weekend, I might attend that this year speaking of parties...
> 
> ...


Just no pics from last year (computer problems wiped them out). We had about 400 Tot's.
I usually hit Value Village, Canadian tire, Shoppers Drugmart, Boo Store, Walmart, Spirit Store, Liquidation World. 
There's a good costume shop in Hespeler called Masquerade Manor that has decent although a bit pricey Higher end props.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I wish they would have one in St Johns. We visited Prince Edward Island, Labrador, and Newfoundland when the John Cabot's ship had its celebration. We especially liked L'anse Au Meadows. It was a wonderful trip and everyone was so friendly and gracious ! Nice to see you on the site !


There actually was a "Halloween Store" in St. John's last year, but it was strictly costumes, no props or decorations at all. 

Newfoundland is quite nice! I love L'anse Au Meadows, but I can't go there often, because its like an eighteen hour drive. I'm on the exact opposite of Newfoundland, around an hour or so from St. John's.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

jtc said:


> Just no pics from last year (computer problems wiped them out). We had about 400 Tot's.
> I usually hit Value Village, Canadian tire, Shoppers Drugmart, Boo Store, Walmart, Spirit Store, Liquidation World.
> There's a good costume shop in Hespeler called Masquerade Manor that has decent although a bit pricey Higher end props.


Yeah I sometimes visit Value Village in October at least twice, surprisingly some of their new stuff can be quite expensive for a hand me down store, Canadian Tire has stepped up their Halloween inventory over the years and I make frequent stops there....Shoppers - been there but never really bought much....Walmart is a place I tend to spend a lot of money at, buy a few animated props, some decorations, cards etc.....never been to Liquidation World where is that exactly?

You had that many trick or treaters? WOW man, I'm lucky if I get like 190...hopefully now that I've been doing a yard haunt for a few years or so people will remember to visit the condo area I reside in at the moment...

I used to live in Cambridge as a kid, I remember being able to trick or treat tell the wee hours of the night, we would fill garbage bags, those pumpkin things, whatever we could use...I remember the Cambridge area being pretty vibrant...good yard haunts, there was a plaza (zellers used to be there, some video store and cant' remember what else) or strip mall if you will that would conduct a haunted walk through "thing" do you remember that? It's the plaza that now is occupied by Mcdonalds and Canadian Tire and I think a grocery store...anyways I remember that plaza from my childhood because I absolutely loved Halloween and always wanted to go inside but wasn't allowed or was to chicken...

I remember older folks would hang around outside, dressed up maybe employees and there was a strobe light flashing to attract customers to walk through for a price...


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

hurricanegame said:


> Yeah I sometimes visit Value Village in October at least twice, surprisingly some of their new stuff can be quite expensive for a hand me down store, Canadian Tire has stepped up their Halloween inventory over the years and I make frequent stops there....Shoppers - been there but never really bought much....Walmart is a place I tend to spend a lot of money at, buy a few animated props, some decorations, cards etc.....never been to Liquidation World where is that exactly?
> 
> You had that many trick or treaters? WOW man, I'm lucky if I get like 190...hopefully now that I've been doing a yard haunt for a few years or so people will remember to visit the condo area I reside in at the moment...
> 
> ...


I find Shoppers Great! I got my Lifesize Cauldron Witch there for $150 a few years ago! They also have lots of decorations. Canadian Tire is the best for Props/Decorations! They are the best, in my opinion. Walmart has gotten worse over the years, but I think they're getting better now. And 190 TOTS?! I get maybe 40, if I'm lucky


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> hey you , long time no see
> 
> well i am very disapointed with spirit this year yes they should open in montreal quebec because the halloween stores they have lack in prop big time .....and montreal is billingual nobody looking for a halloween prop will look if the box is written in both language
> 
> and this year i am very disapointed in them for Ottawa ontario it is labor day weekend still no adress on the web site for ottawa , since for me it is a very long drive of 3½ hour just to go there this was the perfect weekend for me to go and buy my stuff , i wish they would post an adress and phone for ottawa ...i want to shop their early this year because after getting the props from there i know what budget left i have for halloween accessories ....oh well.....


A Witch from Canada.

Real estate in Canada has proven to be quite difficult for the 9 Spirit operators this year. Luckily, Spirit will have a total of 25 stores in 6 Provinces. 
We have to skip Quebec this year due to the repackaging (language) requirement, but our operator in Halifax has plans to expand when available. Ottawa will have 2 Superstores located at Wedgewood Plaza 150 Robertson Rd. and Across from Toys R US at 1618-1626 Merivale Rd. 
This year the major props and animatronics are arriving late due to shipping from China. Most stores will have them in stock by mid September. 
So don't worry. Spirit is there for you. Keep on checking out the store locator for the phone number.

Spooky Spirit


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Ottawa will have only 2 locations, or 2 new more locations? because both new ones are crappy locations!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

spookyspirit said:


> A Witch from Canada.
> 
> Real estate in Canada has proven to be quite difficult for the 9 Spirit operators this year. Luckily, Spirit will have a total of 25 stores in 6 Provinces.
> We have to skip Quebec this year due to the repackaging (language) requirement, but our operator in Halifax has plans to expand when available. Ottawa will have 2 Superstores located at Wedgewood Plaza 150 Robertson Rd. and Across from Toys R US at 1618-1626 Merivale Rd.
> ...


 Thank you  happy to hear that , sadly i aleready done most of my shopping at spirit this weekend in burlington vermont USA , it is a little less far from Ottawa just the problem of crossing the boder and pay taxes  and today i had to drive back there to exchange my demonica prop that wasnt working ....but i.ll make sure to visit ottawa anyway i am missing the clow with banner and the witch spell book so hopefully the ottawa store will have them  thanks again for the info much apreciated .


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

osenator said:


> Ottawa will have only 2 locations, or 2 new more locations? because both new ones are crappy locations!!


Interesting comment...by the way where is your store this year?


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> Thank you  happy to hear that , sadly i aleready done most of my shopping at spirit this weekend in burlington vermont USA , it is a little less far from Ottawa just the problem of crossing the boder and pay taxes  and today i had to drive back there to exchange my demonica prop that wasnt working ....but i.ll make sure to visit ottawa anyway i am missing the clow with banner and the witch spell book so hopefully the ottawa store will have them  thanks again for the info much apreciated .


I am glad I can help.


----------



## jtc (Nov 18, 2005)

I was wrong. I have just learned that the Spirit store Kitchener location will be at 385 Fairway rd. near Fairview Mall.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I'm so fricken ecstatic, I drove by the location of the Spirit that is coming to Winnipeg. I'm sad though because I have no idea when it's going to open. I looked in the windows and it looks like it won't be any time soon. It's across town so I can't go checking every day. It's also not on the Spirits website either. How can one find out the opening of a Spirit, if there is no number?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new stores.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Ottawa stores will only open in October, went to the one on Merivale and they were interviewing people. I snuck inside qucikly, but it was emmpptyyy...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

13mummy said:


> It's also not on the Spirits website either. How can one find out the opening of a Spirit, if there is no number?


If you punch in a postal code without the space (eg. R2C0A1) it shows up. Just says "opening soon" though. But here's the info.


FORMER SIR
1395 ELLICE AVENUE
WINNIPEG, MB R3G3P2
Phone: 204-775-8388
Opening Soon!

Calgary is getting one too!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,
I also dropped by the Spirit Store on Merivale in Ottawa today and spoke to some staff. They hope to open Friday the 17th but will probably be open on the 18th.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

GobbyGruesome said:


> If you punch in a postal code without the space (eg. R2C0A1) it shows up. Just says "opening soon" though. But here's the info.
> 
> 
> FORMER SIR
> ...


Thanks, this helps so much!! =)


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Total of 25 stores in Canada this year:

3-Vancouver, 2-Edmonton, 2-Calgary, 1-Regina, 1-Winnipeg, 10-GTA, 2-Ottawa, 1-Pickering, 1- Whitby, 1-Kingston, 1- Halifax


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Question from someone down in the U.S.: What's going on with Quebec and the packaging?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Someone else will likely answer this better, but Quebec has language laws in place preserve the use of French in the province. As a result, I think pretty much anything retail sold in Québec needs to have packaging that features French at least as prominently as English. 

So if you been selling your product in the US, and you want to start selling in Canada, Québec is a bit of a speedbump as you need to rethink your packaging. I think it's been like that since the mid-70s.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Question from someone down in the U.S.: What's going on with Quebec and the packaging?


ghost of spookie we are a french speaking province here so labeling must at least have french on it because of the law , but i think for a 2 month a year store they could make an exception in my opinion  and espacially in montreal we are suppose to speak french but you have a hard time in many restaurant being served in french pffffff but i guess the law is the law when it comes to a store , so in the meantime it sucks for us as we are not getting a store and montreal is a very big city , and honnestly lacking halloween stuff and good props .....their is an halloween store at a few places that try to do a big surface thing but it is pitifull no quality props ,no gemmy props life size stuff i mean other then tons of costumes and even that their plus size section sucks .....and i am sure not all their packaging as a french version on it either.... so for those of us that love halloween we just have to drive either to Ottawa or somewhere in Ontario or like me vermont usa wich is near enough to drive to do some decent shoping


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That's really too bad that you guys lose out because of the language thing. I wouldn't be too happy if I lived there. I do understand the desire to retain the language spoken for years there though. I learned French in elementary/jr high/high school decades ago but couldn't speak enough to get by any longer and that's really a shame. It is a beautifully spoken language.


Last year's Costco giant skull was manufactured in Canada and had both French and English printing on it. I'm assuming now it came from a company in Quebec. I love this skull BTW, very impressed by the quality of it and actually like it better than the one Costco imported from China for this year's halloween season even though it wasn't as evil looking. It makes me think that there probably is a prop manufacturer up in your part of the woods you might get some great stuff from however. I'll take a look at the box later today and let you know who the manufacturer was if it's indicated on the box, maybe they have a website or could let you know where their props are sold.


----------

